# On the lighter side - hats



## donilo252525 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

We're leaving tomorrow for our visit to NZ (hooray!). I have a question about hats. I've read about the cautions concerning sunlight. Add to that the fact that a barber just gave me a "haircut from he**" and I'm very interested in getting a hat when I get to NZ. 

I don't suspect that New Zealanders walk around wearing Crocodile Dundee hats every day ; what do they wear? I'm speaking now of hats for men. 

Any suggestions for types of hats and good places to find them?

I've really been enjoying reading this forum, and I'm very impressed with the information and help that so many of you are willing to give. Perhaps if we decide to make the move to NZ I'll be in a similar position to help others in the future with their questions.

TIA,
donilo


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Tilley T3 Hat - with a lifetime guarantee.

Mind you they are a bit pricey. Amazon UK £48 to £52. We were lucky to
find them in a sale at our local garden centre nr Morpeth down to £25.

We just need some sun to try them out.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Higgy said:


> Tilley T3 Hat - with a lifetime guarantee.
> 
> Mind you they are a bit pricey. Amazon UK £48 to £52. We were lucky to
> find them in a sale at our local garden centre nr Morpeth down to £25.
> ...


I want one! I've just finished doing 'props' for the Roger Hall play 'Four Flat Whites in Italy' (very funny, if you get a chance to see it) and the Tilley Hat plays a lead part!

On hats for me - well, any baseball cap, we do have Aussie hats too, but hubby also has a selection of trilby type straw hats.

Hats are definitely the in thing to wear here - we have them lying all over the place so we can throw one on when we go out of the door!


----------



## donilo252525 (Feb 5, 2011)

Higgy & Topcat,

Thanks for the info. I'd never heard of Tilley hats, though of course I've seen them in countless pictures, movies, etc.  I loved looking at their site as well as learning about Mr. Tilley, who struggled for years with career problems until he found the solution with something he was passionate about. There's a lesson there, isn't there. 

Anyway, I've settled on the T3 as my favorite, mostly because I love having the option of snapping up the sides. I expect to be doing a fair bit of biking around during my visit (touring, nothing strenuous), and it seems that option enables much better peripheral vision. It also sounds like the perfect hat for Wellington because of it's abilities in windy weather.

It must have been fun doing the backstage work for that play Topcat. I'm a musician (classical pianist), and it looks like there's plenty of music, theater and dance going on in NZ - and especially in Wellington, which is where we're going to focus for a while. 

The weather looks great for the trip. We board our Etihad flight tonight in Dublin.

All the best,
donilo


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

donilo252525 said:


> ....It must have been fun doing the backstage work for that play Topcat. I'm a musician (classical pianist), and it looks like there's plenty of music, theater and dance going on in NZ - and especially in Wellington, which is where we're going to focus for a while. ....


It was! We joined the Howick Little Theatre when we arrived (Howick Little Theatre) - it's amateur, but the plays and performers are excellent. We're off to the Preview Night of 'The Birthday Boy' tonight (we're bar staff later in the run). 
If you're heading to Wellington, look at the Circa Theatre Group.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

topcat83 said:


> It was! We joined the Howick Little Theatre when we arrived (Howick Little Theatre) - it's amateur, but the plays and performers are excellent. We're off to the Preview Night of 'The Birthday Boy' tonight (we're bar staff later in the run).
> If you're heading to Wellington, look at the Circa Theatre Group.



I miss the Howick Little theatre & remember seeing some great productions.

Do they have a website? if so should add it to the Auckland list I started.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

anski said:


> I miss the Howick Little theatre & remember seeing some great productions.
> 
> Do they have a website? if so should add it to the Auckland list I started.


Lol - it was on my post! 

Here it is again.... Howick Little Theatre

PS The Birthday Boy was great. It always amazes me how good the actors are there when compared with other amateur theatres.


----------

